# Painting Big Jigs



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I ordered a bunch of 2-4 oz jigs to make bucktails for cobia and bottom fishing, what do you guys paint your big jigs with? I usually do powder paint but I've never done anything above 1 oz.
PS - I don't want to rattle can them.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you have a fluid bed for the powder & if so what size are the cups? I've powder painted up to 8 oz with a 4" diameter cup. Of course the issue is getting the jig head hot enough without melting the lead. 
Otherwise, I've used vinyl paint for large heads & dip them a couple of times after each coating dries.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't have a fluid bed. I've painted everything from 1/100th oz ice jigs - 1 oz bucktails and never needed it. Guess I just learned how to do without. Like you said what I've been reading is getting the whole head to stay the right temperature is the big problem. They're ultra minnows so there is a ton of surface area. I'm thinking it's time to break out the airbrush and epoxy clear coat them.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I used an oven to get the heads hot enough & quickly dip them in the fluid bed using pliers to handle them. Takes some patience & practice, but it can be done with the powder. I doubt you would have much success with bigger heads without a fluid bed however. 

I bought a cheap airbrush several years ago & have never used it. I've epoxied over various paints on jigs & fly rod popper bodies & that works fine, but is still not as durable as the powder paint on jigs IMO. I guess it depends more on how you'll use the jigs. Casting or trolling them, where they won't be banging the bottom or into structures you should be fine with whatever paint you decide to use, at least for awhile. Eventually, the leads going to oxidize under the paint, but you can certainly repaint them. 

Years ago, I used an epoxy jig paint that held up really well. Not even sure if that's still made or not. The epoxy paint was a two part that had to be mixed, but could be applied with a cheap hobby brush. If you can find it, that might be the way to go, then clear coat with regular epoxy. When I've coated jigs or fly rod poppers with epoxy, I've added glitter into it, which makes a nice affect. Might be something to try since the jigs will be for Cobia.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Good info. I think I'll have to get a bottle of one of these. Heard good things about the seal-coat.
http://www.csipaint.com/products/liquid-coatings/epoxy-top-coat-lure-jig-paint.php


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

There you go then, that should work! Please post some pics once you get them finished!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You got it!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Your PM box is full bigjim.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

OK, should be clear now!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What's the best clear coat for airbrushed jigs?


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't really answer that question as all I've ever used was epoxy. You might check out the lure building forum on SOL for that answer. 
I know some of the guys there use various other finishes, I just don't have any experience with other types myself.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

I dip my larger jigs just like the smaller ones....after each one I need to close the lid and shake it so it is fluffy for the next jig.....I heat with a heat gun....the big butterfly jigs I heat and brush powder paint,also do my pier gaffs this way too ....use a small toaster oven for the final heating(curing) the paint


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Not trying to steal the thread, but what do you charge for the gaffs Ironman?


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have quit making them....tried on here once with not much luck in the past years.....now just make one here or there for a friend or benefit tourney on the Gulf Shores pier.....jigs I give away on my trips down there .....when the lead is gone I will be done with all of it.....SORRY......where from Ohio are you? 

.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Westerville, Thanks, it was worth a shot


----------

